# Flat River



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any updates on the Open or Q?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Partial Q results:

1st Ruby(#3) Joe Harp
2nd Rex(#6) Joe Harp
3rd Cru(#19) Joe Harp


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

I only watched a handful of dogs run the open. It's a tough one. Monster triple, 2 retired. Lots of terrain. Flyer at about 200 yds shot uphill into thigh high grass. LR straight over the flyer and thrown uphill same way. LR is at least 200 yds past flyer and up and down some hills, lots of terrain in the way to bird also. Left retired is along fence row. Info I got was 10 completions in first 60 to run. 15 more to run first in the morning.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats Ronnie, Brent, and John on the Q placements. Three nice young dogs in the making!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Rex. Congrats Mr. Brent.


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

The results from the Qual.
1st 3 Ruby/Harp
2nd 6 Rex/Harp
3rd 19 Cru/Harp
4th 5 Portage/Storts
RJ 7 Sailor/Arthur
JAMs
1 Bella/Brasseaux
2 Teddy/Dresser
8 Rascal/Hoddy
9 Dance/Muehlmann
17  My curly Rhino 

Hope I got these right, sorry if I left out anyone.

Thanks to everyone pulling for us! It was once again a great experience. I was really happy to be in the 4th series and thrilled to end up with a ribbon!
Sarah


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any info. on the Derby?
Delayed earlier due to Rain.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Only OPEN info I have is that 77 dogs ran and 26 were called back to 2nd.

I close friend called the 1st series a "blood bath" ......


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Derby results as told to me:

1st #15 Drago O-Rita and Frank Jones, H-Mike Ough
2nd #19 Rough O-Mike Ballezzi, H-Mike Ough
3rd #18 Cadel O-Vic Ricci, H-Hugh Arthur
4th #13 Reese O-Gregg Edward, H-Mike Ough
RJ #9 Xena O-Rita and Frank Jones, H-Mike Ough
Jam #4 Bill O-John Shoffer, H-Mike Ough

I apologize if I mispelled anyone's name and congratulations to all!


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

Great job Team Sandhill!


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow! Awesome job Mr. Hugh and Mike Ough! Congrats!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt Call Backs WB
3,6,7,9,12,20,23,25,27,28,30,31,33,37,42,43

16 dogs


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> Derby results as told to me:
> 
> 1st #15 Drago O-Rita and Frank Jones, H-Mike Ough
> 2nd #19 Rough O-Mike Ballezzi, H-Mike Ough
> ...


4TH #13 Reese Owner Gregg Leonard, Handler Mike Ough.
Frank, thanks for posting and Congrats to Drago.
Gregg


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to GO Frank and Rita. Isn't it a thrill to see your boy doing so well? Congrats to Ms Xena as also.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Gwen! Yes, it is exciting that Drago is doing so well and Xena has finished the three trials she's run. Gotta love these youngster's enthusiasm!
rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Sketchy info on Open . . . don't shoot the messenger . . . 
1st #25 Al Arthur
2nd Lou Vreeland . . . don't know which dog
3rd Ryan Brasseaux . . . don't know which dog
4th Sharon Geirman . . . don't know which dog

rita


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Ryan and Larry on the third place with Bayou Teche Crystal!!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

A Big Congrats to Ronnie Bradshaw, Ruby, and Joe for the Qual Win. Nice Job!!


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to Lou Vreeland and Bronco for winning the AM and getting second in the open. That dog may get an FC yet.


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Jason Baker handling Pink on that open win...time to celebrate with crab legs


----------

